# Coding for Water Births



## 00023808 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a question, the midwives that I code for are wanting to begin performing water births.  I have tried looking everywhere to see what CPT codes might be best or if the Vaginal delivery code is the only code to use regardless of water birth or not.  Does anyone currently coe for this or have any advice on where else I could gather information on this?


----------



## pahtrisha (Jun 17, 2009)

There is no CPT code for tub births.  If it's a normal spontaneous vaginal delivery and happens to be in the birthing tub, use codes 59400, 59409, 59410 as appropriate along with ICD9 650 and V27.X.
happy coding,
Patricia, CPC, COBGC


----------

